# 2017 Deere 331G



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

2017 Deere 331G. 570 hrs, 91 hp , switchable controls(iso or h) , new tracks, quick tach, heated air ride seat, back up camera, hi flow, cab w/ ac heat, 90" construction bucket, new pallet forks. $64,900. 724-730-8593


----------

